# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Query më të avancuara

## rainbow 007

Hello,

Keni ndoinje ide se ku mund te gjej materiale shtese per queries ne Access (Apo diqka me samples ).
e kam lexuar Access Bible 2002 ,por nuk ka informata te mjaftueshme .nuk jam duke kerkuar info per llojet e queris por diqka per query qe jane me te avancuara.


Pershendetje ,

----------


## Borix

Ne fakt, Access nuk eshte i specializuar per advanced queries, sac eshte nje DBMS si SQL Server (le te qendrojme vetem tek Microsoft), sepse eshte i dizenjuar per persona jo vetem te fushes se shkencave kompjuterike apo IT-se. Megjithate, advanced queries arrijne deri ne nje fare pike duke mimetizuar queries te SQL, me sintaksen e vet. Do te keshilloja te kerkoje per tutoriale dhe libra qe kane si element kyc trajnimin ne "Advanced Microsoft Access", ku duhet te perfshihen edhe trajnime per advanced Access queries, sigurisht duke perdorur SQL (e cila mundeson "avancimin").

Ne nje kerkim te shpejt ne google me termat "creating advanced access queries", gjeta keto rezultate:

http://www.fmsinc.com/TPapers/queries/index.html

http://www.marshall.usc.edu/assets/002/5220.pdf  (Dokument *PDF*)

http://www.blueclaw-db.com/accessquerysql/

http://www.ucl.ac.uk/is/documents/ma...ies-manual.doc (Dokument *Word*-i)

Gjej sa me shume examples, gjithashtu, sepse jane te nevojshme per te kuptuar koncepte teorike.

----------

